# Leg spasms...



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Everything I've heard that a twitching leg could be is never harmless. When Rusty is sitting down (it never happens while standing or laying down) his front left leg sometimes twitches, spasms, shakes, whatever you want to call it. He doesn't seem to know it's happening, and I'm sure he has no discomfort, but is this a sign of any kind of joint or elbow problems? I usually worry too much about him (as you'll probably know from my numerous desperate question threads) But this is my first dog and I just want to do everything right by him. Does anyone know what this might be? It slipped my mind to ask the vet while he was there last week.


Thanks in advance
Alex & Rusty


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Only time I have ever noticed my dogs legs twitchng wa when they were alseepo. so I really don't have an answer for you. And don't worry about being a worriwart--I think 99% of true dog lovers are the same way.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Newfs do that all the time. When sitting being petted especially. It seems to come from excitement. We have one who's front legs actually tremble and shake when you pet her.

With them, it's very normal.

I'd ask the Vet to check out the leg just to make sure all is okay. If he's not limping, and isn't in any obvious pain, perhaps it's just a "nervous tick".


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I remember someone else asking a similar question awhile ago. Sometimes Baileys front leg will shake when hes sitting down, but not putting his paw all the way down, like resting it on the "ball" of it. It looks just like with people when you rest your foot in a certain way on the nerve which makes it shake involuntarily.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your guesses so far..its nice to know that it doesn't always have to be a bad thing. I just hope its a quirk and not anything bad.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

The same things happens to Gretzky, except it can be any paw and he is sometimes sitting sometimes standing. I've asked the vet about it, but they don't seem to think it's a big deal. He has had his hips x-rayed and they are fine, so I think it's like a PP said. It's just like when a person sits or stands "wrong" and your leg might shake a little. Gretzky doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort...I always remind the vet about it though, just in case.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> The same things happens to Gretzky, except it can be any paw and he is sometimes sitting sometimes standing. I've asked the vet about it, but they don't seem to think it's a big deal. He has had his hips x-rayed and they are fine, so I think it's like a PP said. It's just like when a person sits or stands "wrong" and your leg might shake a little. Gretzky doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort...I always remind the vet about it though, just in case.


Ahh that makes me feel so much better! To know that it has nothing to do with the hips. That's great, thanks a lot


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

allux00 said:


> Ahh that makes me feel so much better! To know that it has nothing to do with the hips. That's great, thanks a lot


That's what we were worried about too. The vet said we would need to see weakness or pain, but not necessarily the shaking. Rusty is sure adorable!


----------



## lucyrosesmith (May 13, 2008)

I'm a new member but have an 8-yr old golden--Lucy is the love of my life! Her back right leg has been twitching after exercise (she doesn't like to walk much but has been slowing down on running to catch the ball). I'm freaking as I do with any possible symptom she ever has.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I noticed that Hudson my 3 year old has has the same thing happening, I have often wondered about it but not done any thing about it, he seems happy and healthy and always has had this quirk.


----------

